# Most mogger chad halo job to have? (Poll)



## Dr. Mog (Nov 18, 2022)

Curious about this. Money and social status obv plays a role in terms of dating Imagine a woman had to choose the same exact looking guy but he is of these diff jobs, who would win?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 18, 2022)

having a chad face.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 18, 2022)

Model
actor
CEO


----------



## Featherless Biped (Nov 18, 2022)

Airforce pilot


----------



## Preston (Nov 18, 2022)

Interesting question. I think it depends on what niche you are going for? 

High class hedge fund manager looks mogs hard. 





But looking like a rugged masculine construction worker aint too bad either 






Conslusion-Just be GL.


----------



## on the verge (Nov 18, 2022)

Whatever makes the most money tbh. If you trade currency and it makes more money than all of those then that mogs.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 18, 2022)

where’s trapper or scammer


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 18, 2022)

model, athlete, actor, musician

ceo, doctor, engineer, etc = betabux


----------



## Bitch (Nov 18, 2022)

Model, Chad doctor or professional athlete


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Nov 18, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> Curious about this. Money and social status obv plays a role in terms of dating Imagine a woman had to choose the same exact looking guy but he is of these diff jobs, who would win?


ENTrePenour 
Easily the Chaddest of them all.


----------



## buflek (Nov 18, 2022)

smv wise anything with uniform (police, army, pilot)

pretty much every women ive ever talked to said they love men in uniforms

money wise lawyer, doctor, trader


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 18, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> Curious about this. Money and social status obv plays a role in terms of dating Imagine a woman had to choose the same exact looking guy but he is of these diff jobs, who would win?







From a book called: a billion wicked thoughts
CEO or Surgeon is probably the only realistic ones


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Nov 18, 2022)

In some countries, a politician or some public officer with high reach.


----------



## bara (Nov 18, 2022)

Mf said The Office is like having a finance job on Wall St.


----------



## Primalsplit (Nov 18, 2022)

President


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 18, 2022)

Blue collar work


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 18, 2022)

Athlete, (successful) entrepreneur or preferably both. Girls don't want a wagecuck slave.


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 19, 2022)

Probably being your own boss, so CEO. From what I understand, women see finance bros as toxic but still fuck them regardless, so they'd come in 2nd.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 19, 2022)

Rapper, professional athlete, mafia boss, or wayyyyy down the list is a surgeon. every 25 year old bitch i know creams over how they want to marry a doctor. rappers/thugs like me are peak SMV tho.

how autistic do you have to be to list engineer and scientist on there lmfaoo.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 19, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1956411
> 
> From a book called: a billion wicked thoughts
> CEO or Surgeon is probably the only realistic ones


or be a mafia boss like me. u never heard of 365 days? bitches be watchin that shit on the daily.


----------



## dough (Nov 19, 2022)

for slaying is A list actor, big musician, or athlete


----------



## wannabe prettyboy (Nov 19, 2022)

janitor mogs all


----------



## Youneedanewbakerbro (Nov 19, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> where’s trapper or scammer


This


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

Call center worker in New Delhi.


----------



## Foreverbrad (Nov 19, 2022)

Entrepreneur provides a fantastic base for all sorts of embellishments and an excellent excuse to be free at any time of day or night.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Entrepreneur provides a fantastic base for all sorts of embellishments and an excellent excuse to be free at any time of day or night.


That's a buzzword, it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Entrepreneur provides a fantastic base for all sorts of embellishments and an excellent excuse to be free at any time of day or night.


Never seen a Chad call himself an "Entrepreneur", only reddit and twitter soys


----------



## Foreverbrad (Nov 19, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> That's a buzzword, it means absolutely nothing.


That’s why it’s a perfect lie to tell to foids.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> That’s why it’s a perfect lie to tell to foids.


You might be up to something actually


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> That’s why it’s a perfect lie to tell to foids.


Reminds me of this, npc femoids would buy that shit like hot candy in Afghanistan


----------



## Foreverbrad (Nov 19, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Reminds me of this, npc femoids would buy that shit like hot candy in Afghanistan
> View attachment 1959215



It doesn’t matter the truth, just be consistent in your lies.


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 19, 2022)

Athlete


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> It doesn’t matter the truth, just be consistent in your lies.


For ONS i agree, probably everything goes as long as you don't still live with your parents or are homeless. 

For LTR i doubt it'll work


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 19, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Reminds me of this, npc femoids would buy that shit like hot candy in Afghanistan
> View attachment 1959215


No woman would even read all that they’d just look at the chads face


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 19, 2022)

bonelessMan said:


> No woman would even read all that they’d just look at the chads face


Face is first always but we're on the topic of Chad halo job


----------



## Foreverbrad (Nov 19, 2022)

Niko said:


> For ONS i agree, probably everything goes as long as you don't still live with your parents or are homeless.
> 
> For LTR i doubt it'll work



For LTR I’m already doomed by being 29, it’ll be good practice for the ultimate lifelong fraud.


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 19, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Face is first always but we're on the topic of Chad halo job


Jfl I’m just venting cause I’m not chad. No girl I’ve met has ever cared about my job fml


----------



## R@m@ (Nov 19, 2022)

dealer


----------



## gsizzle (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> Curious about this. Money and social status obv plays a role in terms of dating Imagine a woman had to choose the same exact looking guy but he is of these diff jobs, who would win?


 I made my hinge chadfish a firefighter and he got like 20 roses as opposed to getting like 7 as a “tech sales rep” firefighter should not be grouped in with all that other shit.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 20, 2022)

on the verge said:


> Whatever makes the most money tbh. If you trade currency and it makes more money than all of those then that mogs.


This


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 20, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> model, athlete, actor, musician


Only if you look Chad in the first place. Some actor playing the autistic loser in a movie won't get anything. 


ifyouwannabemylover said:


> ceo, doctor, engineer, etc = betabux


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 20, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Only if you look Chad in the first place. Some actor playing the autistic loser in a movie won't get anything.


water


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 20, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> water


So if you are sub Chad just chose what pays the best


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 20, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1956411
> 
> From a book called: a billion wicked thoughts
> CEO or Surgeon is probably the only realistic ones


Dogpilled again


----------



## ItsOverCel (Nov 20, 2022)

whenever a foid sees a chad at any job or homo she will say omg this *profession* is so sexy giiiirls go for guys from this profession 

it does not matter what you do for a living, just be gl and have money


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> Curious about this. Money and social status obv plays a role in terms of dating Imagine a woman had to choose the same exact looking guy but he is of these diff jobs, who would win?


i wish i went into teaching instead. easy and fun job with security and demand, above average, stable pay here in aus also. job you like with decent wage is better than boring job with high pay ive found out too late


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Nov 21, 2022)

1. Living off rental income (money without actually having to work, so you have as much free time as possible. It doesn't get better than that).
2. CEO of your own company (you are your own boss but you have to work, so it's great but not as good as living off rental income).


----------



## hypernormie (Nov 21, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1956411
> 
> From a book called: a billion wicked thoughts
> CEO or Surgeon is probably the only realistic ones


Surgeon is a mogger career

“Male surgeons have the lowest 2D:4D ratio (0.933 ± 0.022) and this was extremely significant compared to all other groups (_p_ < 0.001)”



https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0191886914002190


----------



## Ja-Ja Gabori (Nov 21, 2022)

General Manager


----------



## PunishedDollcel (Nov 23, 2022)

You can literally scrape boomer shit stains out of truck stop toilets for a living, and women will still want to fuck you as long as you look good. Having a women attracted to you for your occupation is cucked, and will only result in her leeching from your bank account.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 23, 2022)

PunishedDollcel said:


> You can literally scrape boomer shit stains out of truck stop toilets for a living, and women will still want to fuck you as long as you look good. Having a women attracted to you for your occupation is cucked, and will only result in her leeching from your bank account.


True. In School they don't even hide their absolute preference for Chad so what makes workcel think otherwise suddenly


----------



## Coronabeer (Nov 23, 2022)

Pro athlete


----------



## futuregigamogger (Dec 4, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Model
> actor
> CEO


one and only jeff logan


----------

